

Ludum Dare 48 hour game coding compo this weekend - bemmu
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/rules/?25

======
petercooper
Strongly recommend giving this a go if it even vaguely sounds interesting to
you. I got into it several contests ago, first lurking and watching other
people code, and now taking part myself. It has been a great experience and
there are some lovely people involved with LD.

